# 2015 Italy Greece Ferry Prices



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For anyone thinking of Greece this year, the majority of the 2015 fares have now been released....

*Minoan...*

>Trieste/Ancona/Ravenna - Greece

>Ancona - Greece<

*Superfast....*

>Ancona - Greece<

>Venice - Greece<

*...And Anek are first to get their full 2015 eBrochure out...*

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/2015/flipbook/EN/files/assets/downloads/publication.pdf

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks pete . considering my options for this year still, but getting across to Greece is still on the bucket list!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't think we will be going this year, BUT :?: 
Anyway Pete, a BIG Thank You for going to the trouble of posting the links
Thanks 8) 8)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Pete, 

We intend to visit Greece this next winter instead of our usual trip to Iberia. Not sure what to expect but unless we try it how would we know? We will be able to do some serious planning now.

JohnW


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> Thanks Pete,
> 
> We intend to visit Greece this next winter instead of our usual trip to Iberia. Not sure what to expect but unless we try it how would we know? We will be able to do some serious planning now.
> 
> JohnW


Expect a lot colder in mid-winter than the south of Spain/Portugal, but OK when sun out.

I have my boat there but would not stay all winter, but a well-winterised MH may e tolerable.

Peejay knows Greece well, but I am not sure if he has done winter - maybe worth asking - if he does not respond to this post.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We usually go either spring or autumn which in my opinion are the best times to go. Most campsites still shut and wildcamping not a problem

Your best place for sun in winter is the Southern Peloponnese or Crete (never been) if you can afford the extra ferry cost but as Geoff says don't expect it to be as warm as Spain, having said that there are some who overwinter every year.

We did go across Northern Greece in Feb on the way to Turkey 2 years ago and there were several inches of snow on the main Ignatia motorway and it was bluddy cold along the coast from Thessalonika so def give that a miss in winter. :lol:

We're not going this year as we want to see more of Portugal in the spring and maybe Sicily in the autumn but I like to keep an eye on the ferry prices, hence this post.

Pete


----------



## JayBe (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Peejay

Thanks for all your very helpful input over the years.

Possibly this should be in another forum section, but it seems relevant to comments already made here.

I have just finished planning a trip to Greece 11th May - 6th July this year. Ancona to Split, www.jadrolinija.hr , their 2015 timetable and fares are now published. I am hesitating to book the ferries at present. We will follow the coast through Montenegro and Albania and then to Igoumenitsa. Returning from Patra.

From all your experience of Greece, have you any views as to how safe it is likely to be if the Left wins the Elections on the 25th January.

I note on this forum that several members are considering the trip, but no mention of what state Greece may be in, will there still be the euro, etc.. We will steer clear of Athens this time and other major cities, as we have previously visited Greece in 2007, 2009 and 2010.

JayBe


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jaybe,

I'm certainly no expert but who knows, I suppose we'll all have to wait and see.

The only thing I could say is that we did a trip over there after all the austerity measures had been introduced. The only thing we noticed was fuel and general price increases, some ferries were disrupted with lightning strikes but thankfully it didn't affect us. 
We weren't visiting any of the major cities as we've visited most on previous trips but would have avoided all the hotpots like Athens, Thessaloniki etc where all the main demonstrations are usually held.
People were generally still the friendly helpful sort they always have been and we never felt unsafe.

If we hadn't planned our trip to Portugal this year, I'd still be itching to go to Greece as always.


Pete


----------



## JayBe (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for that Pete. I agree, we have always felt very welcome and safe in Greece, 95% of it 'wild' camping. I think it's 'Game On' and hope that the euro holds out there.

Last Sept we got as far as Petrovac, Montenegro. There is no longer a ferry from Ancona to Bar, and the Bari to Bar night ferry is said to be a disgusting hovel and not too seaworthy, so the Ancona to Split ferry and a day or two down to Bar looks good.

For anyone else reading this, Scenic Insurance cover BiH and Montenegro, not sure about Albania yet.

JayBe


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Peejay
Do you know what the policy is for dogs on the different lines ie stay in van, into deck kennels or in cabin with us (hopefully). 
Thanks
Sally


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

taz said:


> Hi Peejay
> Do you know what the policy is for dogs on the different lines ie stay in van, into deck kennels or in cabin with us (hopefully).
> Thanks
> Sally


Hi Sally,

Anek and Superfast do a 'camping on board' service between Apr and Oct where you stay in your van on the camper deck and the dog can stay in the van with you.

Minoan don't do 'camping on board' but instead offer a 'camping all inclusive' deal where the van is plugged in on deck but you are not allowed access to the van during the crossing. The deal includes an inside cabin for the price of deck passage and there is also the option of a pet friendly cabin for an extra €25 each way. I would imagine you would have to book very early for these cabins...

http://www.minoan.gr/en/offers/camping-all-inclusive

Pete


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Pete
If we were to choose a time to go, would you say October-November or March-April would be the better time? We're scenery people not big city and like beaches and rivers for the doggies.
Thanks again for your advice
S


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We usually time our visits for the spring, April to June would be ideal as the water is getting nice and warm. 
Similarly Autumn would probably be nice too as the sea is still warm from the summer if that makes sense, ideally Sept to October. 
At the beginning and end of each of these seasons the weather can sometimes be a mixed bag especially with the unpredictability we seem to get all over Europe nowadays.
The further south the better for warmth, that's why the Peloponnese is so popular out of main season. 


Pete


----------



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Pete.
We are booked from Ancona on May 9th. Having a few days in Venice first then driving down. Had the van serviced today ready for end of April departure from Dover. Getting excited. Considered Morocco for third year on the bounce but saving it for 2016. Good to hear from you. Suda aka Daph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hiya Daph, 


Didn't recognise you at first with your new nickname.
Have a great time and don't forget to keep us all jealous with updates.


Pete


----------



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for PM and have a great time this Spring. Be thinking of you both on Wednesday.


----------

